# photoshop plugins & brush links?



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Has anyone got any links for plugins / brushes / walk throughs etc for adobe photoshop?

I am getting really into this with the competitions.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

http://share.studio.adobe.com/Default.asp

Also, if you type in "Adobe Photoshop brushes" (or plug-ins) you should get a ton of results.


----------

